# Buchsbaumzünsler



## andreas w. (18. Aug. 2013)

Moinsen Gemeinde,

Problem und Frage: Gestern hab ich´s gesehen und sofort war "Polen offen". Jetzt haben auch wir den **.**.** Buchsbaumzünsler. Diese verfluchte kleine - naja mittelkleine grüne Raupe, die unsere Buchsbäume und -büsche kahlfrisst.

Beim Landwirtschaftlichen Handel und auch eine Kollegin meiner Frau die das auch hatte, haben beide auf Calypso ??? von Bayer geschworen. Das Zeugs ist rundum ausverkauft und ich hatte die letzte Sprühflasche davon bekommen  . Montag kommt Nachschub.

Hat von Euch auch wer die Raupe, bzw das Problem und wenn ja - welche Erfahrungen damit und dagegen gemacht? Bin für alles dankbar.

Gruß mit einer Träne im Auge - Andreas.


----------



## Sternenstaub (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Buchsbaumzünsler*

Guten morgen Andreas,
ja auch wir hatten das Problem mit dieser kleinen gefräßigen Raupe.Wir haben das Problem im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes an der Wurzel gepackt.Der Buchsbaumzünzler hat mindestens drei Populationszyklen pro Jahr d.h.du must mit sprühen ständig am Ball bleiben d.h. mit Calypso läuft das ganz schön ins Geld und ausserdem sind die Auswirkungen auf die Vogelwelt und andere Insekten nicht wirklich klar.Wir haben uns gegen das Gift und den __ Buchsbaum entschieden und alle ausgerissen und verbrannt,denn das nächste Problem ist die Entsorgung des befallenen Buchses das kostet richtig Geld und ist eine Kette ohne Ende.Die angehängten Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte.

LG Angelika

Ps.mehr Bilder findest du in meinem Album alles in allem waren es ca. 1000 Pflanzen


----------



## andreas w. (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Buchsbaumzünsler*

Autsch !!!  Ich werd´s trotzdem erstmal mit dem "Spray" versuchen und die befallenen Teile rausschneiden und in ner Tonne verbrennen:evil. Rausreissen kann ich die Dinger immer noch - wäre halt sausschade drum .

Trotzdem merci für den traurigen Beitrag & schönen Abend. Gruß Andreas.


----------



## RiffRaff (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Buchsbaumzünsler*



andreas w. schrieb:


> ... Calypso ??? von Bayer geschworen. Das Zeugs ist rundum ausverkauft und ich hatte die letzte Sprühflasche davon bekommen  . Montag kommt Nachschub....



Hallo,

hoffentlich kommt da wirklich noch Nachschub, weil z.B. Lizetan ab dem 30.09.2013 vom Markt genommen wird!
Calypso hat meines Wissens den gleichen Wirkstoff und steht damit vermutlich auch auf der Abschußliste.

Quelle kann ich bei Bedarf nachliefern, kann aber bestimmt auch gegoogelt werden.
Hier nochmal die Quelle:
http://www.bvl.bund.de/DE/04_Pflanz...3/2013_07_12_Fa_Aenderung_Neonicotinoide.html

gruß

Micha


----------



## andreas w. (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Buchsbaumzünsler*

Naja, gut zu wissen, da hol ich mir gleich noch ne Flasche Konzentrat mehr. Viel hilft viel :smoki.

Logisch ist das Zeug Bienengiftig und von daher Vorsicht geboten, aber so wie´s die Bux´ dahinrafft, da kommen einem die Tränen.

Samstag hatte ich die letzte Sprühflasche und das konzentrat soll morgen im Laden ankommen. Mal sehen.

In diesem Sinne - und jeder schwört drauf. Angeblich das non plus Ultra für (bzw. gegen) die Raupen ??? Mal sehen sprach der Blinde.


----------



## zuza68 (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Buchsbaumzünsler*

Mit Hochdruckreiniger abspritzen bringt nix? Hatte nur einen Buxbaum, hab den komplett bis zum Boden zurückgeschnitten und jetzt wächst er wieder schön grün ... bei Gift .. naja da hab ich kein gutes Gefühl .. wird sowieso schon so viel von dem Zeug überall verspritzt ...


----------



## bernhardh (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Buchsbaumzünsler*

Warum verwendet ihr nicht das Mittel XenTari ??? Ist ein Biologisches Mittel auf Bacillus thuringiensis-Basis. Die Raupen nehmen beim Fressen das Bacillus auf und der "frisst" dann von innen nach aussen die Raupe auf. nach 3 Tagen sind die Raupen tot. Biologisch.


----------



## andreas w. (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Buchsbaumzünsler*

??? gute Frage, wenn das Zeug so gut ist wie Du sagst, warum kennt und empfielt das hier keiner? Jetzt hab ich das Calypso-Zeugs und wenn´s nix taugen sollte bin ich immernoch dankbar für Deinen Tipp. 

In diesem Sinne, Andreas.


----------



## bernhardh (21. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Buchsbaumzünsler*

Hier: war leicht mit google zu finden: http://shop.bio-energetic.at/xentari-500g.html
Warum das bei Euch keiner empfiehlt, weiß ich nicht. bei uns in AT wird sogar in TV-Garten Sendungen dieses Mittel empfohlen. Bei uns im Gartencenter verkaufen wir aber trotzdem mehr Calypso, keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Tabor12 (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Buchsbaumzünsler*

wir haben heuer auch eine Hecke verbrannt, ca. 1,60 m hoch und 1 m breit -und 20 m lang ... ich könnt heulen - jetzt brauchen wir einen neuen Sichtschutz zum Teich


----------



## CrimsonTide (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Buchsbaumzünsler*



bernhardh schrieb:


> Hier: war leicht mit google zu finden: http://shop.bio-energetic.at/xentari-500g.html
> Warum das bei Euch keiner empfiehlt, weiß ich nicht. bei uns in AT wird sogar in TV-Garten Sendungen dieses Mittel empfohlen. Bei uns im Gartencenter verkaufen wir aber trotzdem mehr Calypso, keine Ahnung warum.



Hi,

ich hab das XenTari in AT noch nicht gesehen (muss aber zugeben, dass ich in den letzten Wochen nicht geschaut hab!). In welchem Gartencenter gibts denn das? Auch bei Baumax, Obi, Baushaus?


----------



## Boneone (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Buchsbaumzünsler*

hi,

biohelp hats sicher http://www.biohelp-shop.at/xentari-4x3-gramm.html
& starkl glaub ich auch... http://www.starkl.at/

bzw. bei einen der nützlings lieferanten von biohelp mal fragen...
http://www.biohelp.at/biohelp_h/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=141&Itemid=83

l.g.-a


----------



## wander-falke (30. März 2017)

Er ist wieder da,.......
(oder die ersten BBZ-Raupen seilen sich wieder im __ Buchsbaum ab)



XenTari, Florbac,
_ Bacillus thuringiensis subsp => wird von der Raupe aufgenommen......_

Calypso 
Thiacloprid => _wird von der Pflanze aufgennommen und dann erst von der Raupe......_

Hat jemand Erfahrungsberichte zu den Produkten ? 

und 
Sollte der Verkauf von Calypso nicht eingestellt werden  ? 

Danke


----------



## Patrick K (30. März 2017)

Hi ,
 Ich hab meine Buchs einfach angezündet hat etwas geraucht ....

aber der __ Zünsler ist seit dem verschwunden  der mag den Rauch scheinbar nicht ich würde das mal testen ....

einfach ein befallenen Zweig entfernen mit Flüssig Grillanzünder übergiesen und anzünden so das der Buchs den Rauch ab bekommt ( natürlich Vorbereitungen wegen der Brandgefahr treffen Feuerlöscher , Gartenschlauch usw.)

Ein Versuch wäre es wert ( Drecksvieh sorry) aber dabei " UFFBASSE"

Gruss Patrick

Der Buchs hat übrigens wieder frisch ausgeschlagen


----------



## Wetterleuchten (30. März 2017)

Ich hatte das Problem letzten Sommer. Nachdem ich das http://www.bund-rvso.de/buchsbaum-buchsbaumzuensler.html gründlich durchgelesen hatte, habe ich sämtliche Paupen und Gelege händisch entfernt. Waren allerdings auch nur drei kleinere Buchse. Und es ging zwei, drei Wochen mit täglicher Kontrolle und Raupen pulen (sind echt hübsche Viecher, die ausgewachsenen Schmetterlinge auch) Ein Buchs war so stark befallen, auch noch zusätzlich mit einem Pilz, dass ich ihn auf Stock runtergeschnitten habe. Den Rückschnitt habe ich samt Raupen in einen schwarzen Sack gepackt und eine Woche solarisiert (in der Sonne liegen gelassen), natürlich fest verschlossen, dann ab in die Restmülltonne. DIe Buchse sind aktuell befallsfrei und erholen sich prima. Bis zum nächsten Mal 
Irgendwann müssen doch raupenfressende Vögel immun gegen Buchsgift werden Dauert halt ein paar Generationen


----------



## wander-falke (30. März 2017)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Gelege händisch entfernt.


Aber nicht bei meinen 3 Meter Büchsen ..


----------



## center (5. Apr. 2017)

Hilft doch sowieso alles nicht auf Dauer! Vielleicht 1 Jahr
Meine kommen dieses Jahr raus.
Suche nur nach einer Alternative.
__ Eibe, oder so was?


----------



## bernhardh (5. Apr. 2017)

Ilex crenata vielleicht? Kommt halt auf die Höhe an, wie hoch die werden sollen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (7. Apr. 2017)

__ Eibe wächst sehr langsam, ist aber sehr restistent gegen so ziemlich alles.
Bei immergrünen einheimischen __ Heckenpflanzen ist das Angebot naturgemäß etwas begrenzt. Wenn eine Rankhilfe vorhanden ist (kahlgefressene Buchse bspw   )käme auch ein __ Geißblatt infrage?
Ich gebe meinen noch ein, zwei .... mehr? Jahre, unter Beobachtung, weil es eine gemischte Hecke ist, die jetzt gerade mal einigermaßen eingewachsen ist. Da will ich nicht schon wieder mit graben stören. Also warte ich auf Resistenzen oder dass sich der __ Zünsler sonstwie "einpendelt". Da die Schmetterlinge nachtaktiv sind, sind sie immerhin doch Fressen für Fledermäuse und was sonst noch so um die Zeit unterwegs ist.


----------



## wander-falke (7. Apr. 2017)

Neulich im Labor, 
( oder .....meine biologische Kriegsführung)

  

So, ich habe mich für XenTari entschieden.
Für 36€ habe ich 500 gr in AT bestellt und auch gleich geliefert bekommen.


Anwendung:
1gr  + 10gr Zucker / Liter  
=> Also komme ich 500 Liter, (oder 100 Gartenspritzen a 5 Liter) weit.
Aktuell habe ich 20 ltr (4 Spritzen a 5ltr ) verbraucht zu einem Preis von 0,36 €/ Spritze
Bei drei Anwendungen im Jahr macht das 1,44* 3 = 4,32 €



center schrieb:


> Hilft doch sowieso alles nicht auf Dauer! Vielleicht 1 Jahr


Richtig, aber auf meine Büchsen will ich nicht verzichten, denn die sind schön groß und bei dem Preis habe ich kein Problem, dass es nur ein Jahr hält.......


----------



## wander-falke (8. Apr. 2017)

Neulich auf dem Gottesacker........
oder
(Meine biologische Kriegsführung zeigt Wirkung......)

Bereits 20 Stunden nach der Behandlung mit Xentari zeigen die Raupen starke Symptome.
Die Aktivität ist deutlich eingeschränkt und ich gehe davon aus dass mein Feldzug erfolgversprechend ist....
    
Jetzt geh ich mal zur Nachbarschaft, mir ein Bier verdienen. Dort gibt es nämlich auch einen Haufen Büchsen 

Was mich aber ungemein stört ist die Tatsache dass dieses Mittel in Deutschland für bis zu 171,00 € / 100gr verwuchert wird.......

 

In diesem Zusammenhang nochmals ein großes Danke an @bernhardh !!!



bernhardh schrieb:


> Hier: war leicht mit google zu finden: http://shop.bio-energetic.at/xentari-500g.html
> Warum das bei Euch keiner empfiehlt, weiß ich nicht. bei uns in AT wird sogar in TV-Garten Sendungen dieses Mittel empfohlen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (8. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Andreas,

weißt du, wie spezifisch das Bt-Toxin gegen Zünslerraupen wirkt? Ich lese immer "spezifisch gegen freifressende Schmetterlingsraupen" und frage mich, ob dadurch auch andere, bedrohte oder geschützte Schmetterlingsraupen womöglich, betroffen sein können, wenn sie mit dem Wirkstoff in Berührung kommen.


----------



## wander-falke (8. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Beate,

Wie bei jedem Insektizid ist ein Kollateralschaden nicht auszuschließen.

Seit 1938 ist der Bazillus, in verschiedenen Stämmen und Kulturen als Insektizid mit Erfolg auf dem Markt.


Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> bedrohte oder geschützte Schmetterlingsraupen womöglich, betroffen sein können,


=> Dann hätte unser Gesetzgeber das Mittel zumindest eingeschränkt auf den Markt gebracht oder eine explizite Kennzeichnung gefordert.
Im Kontext dazu stehen dann aber auch die Insektizide, die bei uns für den __ Wein und Obstbau verwendung finden. Diese sind für den Endverbraucher "Liesen Müller " nicht erhältlich und erfordern einen Sach und Fachkundenachweiß für das Ausbringen in den landwirtschaftlichen Kulturen. Also , sind die dann auch gefährlich für den Menschen ?

Da ich keine Flächenbehandlung, (z.B. Stechmückenbehandlung in den AltRheinarmen in unserer Region jedoch mit einem anderen Stamm des B.t.) vornehme und gezielt die Buchsbäume behandle, gehe ich nicht von einer Schädigung anderer Raupen aus. Bisher gab es keine anderen Raupen in meinen Buchsbäumen. Lebende __ Spinnen und __ Käfer (_Coleopteren) _sind immer noch im __ Buchsbaum aktiv. Hätte ich die Bäume entfernt und dem Restmüll zugeführt wären zumindest diese adulten Insekten ebenfalls vernichtet worden. So haben sie zumindest eine Chance eine neue Generation zu bilden.

_Die toxische Wirkung von B.t. ist auf Lepidopteren-, Dipteren- oder Coleopteren-Larven beschränkt. Die meisten B.t.-Stämme wirken gegen Raupen bestimmter Lepidopteren-Arten und mehr als 75 Schadraupen-Arten wurden schon mit Erfolg mit B.t. bekämpft. Die B.t.-Stämme mit Lepidopterenspezifischer Wirksamkeit werden zum Pathotyp A zusammengefasst, wobei im Wesentlichen zwei Varietäten eine Rolle spielen. B.t. sv. kurstaki, abgekürzt B.t.k., wirkt gegen Raupen bestimmter Schmetterlingsarten, aber nicht gegen Noctuidae, also Eulen-Raupen. B.t. sv. aizawai, abgekürzt B.t.a., wirkt ebenfalls gegen Raupen bestimmter Schmetterlingsarten einschließlich Eulen-Raupen.
Quelle: (siehe Anlage S.5)_​
Ich habe Xentari u.A wegen diesem Zitat gekauft:

_Und bei B.t.a. spielen vor allem „Turex“ und „XenTari“, aber auch „Raupenfrei“ und „B 401“ eine Rolle. „Turex“, „XenTari“ und „Raupenfrei“ zeichnen sich, im Gegensatz zu den Dipel-Präparaten, durch eine bessere Wirksamkeit gegen Eulen-Raupen aus. Ferner gibt es ein spezielles Präparat – „B 401“ – das von Imkern zur Bekämpfung von Raupen der Großen Wachsmotte in Bienenstöcken auf die Waben gesprüht wird.
Quelle: (siehe Anlage S.6)

_​Ich hoffe Dir, und vielleicht auch einigen Anderen Usern etwas die Angst vor diesem "biologischen Kampfstoff" genommen zu haben!

LINK zur Anlage
Link zu einer vereinfachten Darstellung der Wirkungsweise
_
_​


----------



## Wetterleuchten (8. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Andreas,

Der Witz, dass der Gesetzgeber keine explizite Kennzeichnung fordert, ist gut. 
Es gibt genug naturschutzbehördliche Veröffentlichungen, in denen ausdrücklich dazu geraten wird, den __ Zünsler besser mechanisch zu bekämpfen. Ich denke, dass "der Gesetzgeber" "einfach" auch teilweise sehr konträre Interessen irgendwie unter einen Hut und in Gesetzes- bzw. Verordnungsform bringen muss. Wobei ein wirtschaftlich-existentielles Interesse sowohl betroffener Landwirtschaft, als auch ansässiger Chemie- und Agrotecbetriebe oder massenhaft mückengeplagte Wähler natürlich schon eine gewisse Größe sind. Ich will deren Interessen jetzt auch ganz bestimmt nicht als unberechtigt abtun.
Und ganzbestimmt sind die relativ spezifisch wirkenden Bt-Toxine auch kein "fieses alles Totschlagmittel", da gibts ganz bestimmt schlimmeres.

In der Bewertung der "Kollateralschäden" gehe ich halt einen anderen Weg, weil rund um die Buchse alles mögliche "Unkraut" und gezielt Gepflanztes wächst, das halt auch Nahrungspflanze für Schmetterlinge ist. Und das alles in Gefahr zu bringen, das sind mir "schöne" Buchse schlicht nicht "wert". Ich mach die Raupen weg, die ich erwische und dann müssen sie klarkommmen, fertig.

Wobei ich heute eine vielleicht interessante Beobachtung gemacht habe:
Ich habe drei Buchse. Einer war so schwer befallen, dass ich ihn radikal auf dreißig cm zurückgeschnitten habe. Der treibt aus und ist befallsfrei und vermutlich noch völlig unattraktiv für eierlegende Zünslerinnen. Die beiden anderen Buchse waren letztes Jahr mittelschwer befallen und wurden "handgeklaubt". Bei einem davon habe ich auch penibelst beschädigte Triebe entfernt, beim anderen hatte ich für Ausputzarbeiten keine Zeit und keinen Nerv mehr. Eine großzügige Ladung Komposterde und  Mulch bekamen alle drei.  Der ausgeputzte blüht, sieht prächtig aus und ist befallsfrei, der "gerupfte" treibt und blüht zwar auch oder versucht es zumindest, hat aber Neubefall. Könnte also sein, dass Frau Zünsler angeschlagen wirkende Pflanzen wesentlich attraktiver für die Eiablage befindet. Vom lästigen Miniräupchen klauben abgesehen, finde ich das alles gerade spannend genug, dass ich mir das noch eine Weile mit anschaue und mich auf klauben beschränke. Auge-Hand-Koordination mag zwar mühsam sein, ist aber mMn immer noch eine der zuverlässigsten Methoden.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (9. Apr. 2017)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Der ausgeputzte blüht, sieht prächtig aus und ist befallsfrei,


Das stimmt leider nicht ganz. Der hatte auch etwas Befall, aber im Verhältnis sehr viel weniger. Dieses frühe Befallstadium finde ich für die mechanische  Bekämpfung relativ ideal, weil die Räupchen größtenteils noch in den Triebspitzen sitzen. Das sind sie relativ leicht zu erkennen und schnell abgeknipst. 
Ich gehe mal hoffnungsvoll davon aus, dass meine Buchse jetzt wieder weitestgehend befallsfrei sind. Und der Nektar der Blüten hat die Ameisen auf den Plan gerufen. Vielleicht sind die einer Fleischeinlage im vorbeigehen auch nicht abgeneigt. Es bleibt jedenfalls spannend.


----------



## troll20 (13. Apr. 2017)

Hab da gerade was zu Gefunden evtl. hilft es ja????

http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news...illus-thuringensis-im-koiteich-verwenden.html


----------



## Biotopfan (14. Apr. 2017)

Hei, in diversen Gartenzeitschriften wird verkündet, das Vögle die Raupen endlich als Mahrung akzeptiert haben.
Evt. Wäre es hilfreich Nistgelegenheiten und Vogeltränken in der Nähe anzubieten?
Meinrr war letztes Jahr auch befallen. Im Mom bin ich dabei, mir aus falschem Buchs alle , möglichen Formen zu ziehen.
Im Sommer geht auch Liguster super, denn kacken bei uns überall die Vögel hin. 
Vg Monika


----------



## Wetterleuchten (14. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Monika,

dass Zünslerraupen ein gefundenes Fressen für Vögel sein sollen, sehe ich etwas skeptisch. Buchsblätter sind giftig und Vögel vertragen den Magen-Darminhalt einer Zünslerraupe, der ja im wesentlichen aus Buchsblätterbrei besteht wohl nicht besonders gut.
Laut hortipendium.de gibt es eine Beobachtung aus der Pfalz, als Vögel nach Kahlfraß durch __ Zünsler ihrerseits die Raupen fraßen und wohl vertragen haben. Es wird vermutet, dass die Raupen durch den starken Befall und dem daraus folgenden Kahlfraß irgendwann buchstäblich ausgehungert und mit leeren Mägen für die Vögel verträglich wurden. Aber für geplagte Buchsbesitzer ist das ja eher nicht erstrebenswert.

Irgendwo wird auch ein Fall berichtet, dass Sperlinge Zünslerraupen regelrecht ausgeweidet hätten und nur "leeren" Raupen gefressen hätten.
Da das für mich aber nicht nachprüfbar ist und vielleicht auch nur ein Einzelfall, vorerst jedenfalls, wenn's überhaupt so stimmt, mag ich mich auf sowas nicht verlassen

Selbst konnte ich letztes Jahr eine Horde Sperlinge beobachten, die meinen sichtlich raupengeschädigten Buchs durchfilzten, kurz mal getestet haben und dann nie wieder am Buchs gesehen wurden. Ganz offensichtlich fanden sie die Raupen ziemlich bähhh. Das waren aber auch große, kräftig grün-schwarze, kurz vor der Verpuppung.

Dieses Jahr habe ich einen Neubefall,, die Raupen sind sehr klein, beige-zartgrün und sitzen bzw. saßen in Gespinsten in den jungen Triebspitzen (wo sie für Vögel kaum auszumachen sind).  Bei einer Nachkontrolle heute abend ist mir noch eines dieser Räupchen in die Hände gefallen, das habe ich mal testhalber auf das Körbchen mit dem Fettfutter gelegt, weil da gerade die Kohlmeisen zugange waren. Das wurde tatsächlich gefressen und ich denke, hoffe, dass eine ausgewachsene Kohlmeise davon keine Bauchschmerzen bekommt.

Ich denke, ziemlich sicher werden unsere Singvögel früher oder später Strategieen finden und Resistenzen entwickeln, um sich die neue Nahrungsquelle erschließen zu können. Wie lange das dauern wird, weiß keiner und bis auf weiteres wird das keinen einzigen befallenen Buchs retten können.
"Meine" Meisen ziehen jedenfalls die Raupen des Weidenblattkäfers und was sie sonst noch so in meiner Weide und im restlichen Garten finden, ganz eindeutig vor


----------



## Wetterleuchten (15. Apr. 2017)

Nachtrag
Nicht, dass mein vorheriger Beitrag falsch verstanden wird. Ich bin absolut dafür, Nisthilfen und Tränken für Vögel zu schaffen. Bzw.  dass die potentielle Vogel- und Insektentränke Teich, die ja wohl jeder hier in der ein oder anderen Form im Garten oder auf der Terasse hat  entsprechend gestaltet wird. Letzteres ist ja relativ einfach mit flachem Ufer, Schwimmblattpflanzen oder flachen Steinen im Wasser umzusetzen.
Vom "Schädlings"bekämpfungs-Aspekt betrachtet lohnt sich das auch. Nur beim Buchsbaumzünsler sollte man sich diesbezüglich ( noch) keine Hoffnung machen.

Und man sollte dann auch so konsequent sein und auf "Chemie" - auch bedingt selektiv wirkende Gifte - im Garten verzichten.


----------



## Biotopfan (15. Apr. 2017)

Hallo, auf jeden Fall...
Sonst vergiftet man ja die Nützlinge.
Die letzten 2 Jahe hab ich die Horden von Schleimern vermisst.
Und habe deswegen den Einsatz von Ferramol eingestellt.
Ich brauch es einfach nimmer..
Überall beim Unkraut jäten, muss ich aufpassen keine Bergmolche zu verletzen...
Igel mit Jungen tummeln sich auf dem Grunddtück,
Weinbergschnecken und __ Tigerschnegel treiben ihr Unwesen.
Spitzmäuse sind überall am rascheln...
Zauneidechsen liegen in der Trockenmauer
Gühwürmchen sausen 
Uns im Juni bei Dunkelheit um die Ohren
Überall hängen Nistkästen...
Fledermäuse kümmern sich um die Nachtflieger wie Mücken und Motten...
Ich finds Genial...
Hoffe ich hab niemanden vergessen...
Doch, die Leder und Laufkäfer noch...
Vg Monika


----------



## wander-falke (25. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Alle Zünschlergeschädigten.

DAS => 





troll20 schrieb:


> Hab da gerade was zu Gefunden evtl. hilft es ja????


 ist der Bazillus der auch unter dem Markennamen Xen-Tari Verkauft wird.

Jetzt nach drei Wochen habe ich , vielleicht 99 % der Raupen erwischt.
Nur noch einige schwarze Hüllen hängen in den ehemaligen Gespinnen.
... und ab und zu finde ich eine kleine die überlebt hab
Ansonsten beginnen alle Büchsen wieder fleisi zu treiben.

Also für mich definitiv die richtige Wahl.
Nur; bitte nicht von Neudorff kaufen. Die verkaufen 5 gramm für ca 5 Euro. Das ist für einen  100 m² Vorgarten besitzer vieleicht noch tragbar, aber in meinem Fall ein NoGo.
500 gr Granulat für 36 Euro beim Österreicher.........


----------



## wander-falke (14. Apr. 2019)

kurzes Update,für alle Interessierten

2018 zweimal B.t. gespritzt, einmal zu Beginn der Vegetationsperiode, da saßen schon einige kleine Raupen drin.
_- aber nicht mehr lange!_
dann zu Ende September nochmal, rein prophylaktisch.

2019 noch nicht gespritzt

Fazit: Alles im grünen Bereich. Kein Befall.
_

- Ehrlicherweise muss ich auch im Kontext zu diesem Thread dazusagen dass :
     a: bei diesen sibirischen Temperaturen sicher keine Raupe aus ihrem Gespinnst kommen wird.
     b: für mcih nicht nachprüfbar ist ob zwischenzeitlich der BB- Zünsler auf dem Speiseplan der heimischen Vögel steht
     c: nicht vielleicht die großflächigen Stechmückenbekämpfungen in der Rheinebene , die den gleichen B-t. verwenden , Auswirkungen zeigt.


_


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Apr. 2019)

Hallo,

wir hatten Ende 2017 das erste mal Buchsbaumzünsler ..
Zuvor noch nie gesehen! 2018 ging es weiter, einmal im Frühjahr und einmal im Sommer.

Immer mit diesem Mittel hier: https://www.globus-baumarkt.de/neudorff-xentari-raupenfrei?fs=2133829384 behandelt.
Hat immer super gewirkt! Haben aber auch nur 2x Buchsbäume, welche allerdings sehr groß sind & nicht unbedingt kaputt gehen sollen.

Dieses Jahr, wurden noch keine neuen gesichtet.
Hoffe das bleibt auch erstmal so..


----------



## wander-falke (14. Apr. 2019)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Immer mit diesem Mittel hier: https://www.globus-baumarkt.de/neudorff-xentari-raupenfrei?fs=2133829384 behandelt.


Dat sind mal schlappe 600€ / kg !!!!
Zumindest wurde es etwas billiger seit April 2017

die AT Version kostet gerade mal 85,98 € per 1 Kilogramm


----------



## Biotopfan (15. Apr. 2019)

Hei, bei mir wird diesjahr neben den Buchsen auf Sommerfütterung der Vögel gesetzt. In der Hoffnung, das sie die eine oder andere Buchsbaumschlange mir vertilgen...
Im Obsthang werde ich das gleiche gegen Apfelwickler versuchen.
Zusätzlich dort etliche Dosen als Ohrwurmhotels anbringen.
Gift kommt bei mir in keinem Fall in Frage.
Ebenso wie Nemathoden. Es könnte damit auch andere Insekten zu schaden kommen, die erwünscht sind.
VG Monika


----------



## troll20 (15. Apr. 2019)

August 2018 hat es uns leider auch erwischt. Hab dann die Pflanzen mit Weißkalk bestreut. Derzeit sehen sie zwar noch recht gerupft aus, treiben aber neu aus.
Mal sehen ob das gereicht hat oder ob ich, wenn es wärmer wird nochmal ran muss.


----------



## Biotopfan (15. Apr. 2019)

Hei, sieht halt bescheuert aus
Meinen muß ich auch zurückschneiden und werde nochmal Ableger ziehen...
Das interessiert mich...
VG Monika


----------



## troll20 (15. Apr. 2019)

Ableger, da haben wir so ca. 5- 10 cm Abschnitte einfach in die Erde gesteckt und 90% sind angegangen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (15. Apr. 2019)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Gift kommt bei mir in keinem Fall in Frage.
> Ebenso wie Nemathoden. Es könnte damit auch andere Insekten zu schaden kommen, die erwünscht sind.


Aus eben diesen Gründen hatte ich mich damals für händisch absammeln entschieden. Da muss man aber konsequent hinterher sein. Ich kam dann ein paar Wochen nicht dazu mit dem Ergebnis, dass auch der gesundete wieder befallen war. 
Ich hab mich dann ein wenig in der bei uns in der näheren und weiteren Nachbarschaft umgeschaut, überall befallene Buchsbäume. Auch mit Gift wäre das ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen gewesen. Schweren Herzens hab ich sie letztes Jahr ausgegraben und entsorgt. Statt dessen habe ich Himbeeren gepflanzt, die sind zwar nicht wintergrün, trösten dafür aber geschmackvoll über den Verlust hinweg.


----------



## center (16. Apr. 2019)

Wir haben unsere rausgeschmissen.
Hatten es auch erst mit absammeln und Gift versucht. Ein Weilchen hilft es, aber sie kommen wieder.
Jetzt haben wir diesen Buchsbaumersatz den es auf Baumärkten gibt.
Perfekt!


----------



## troll20 (16. Apr. 2019)

center schrieb:


> Perfekt


Bis es da wieder einen Pilz, Krabeltier oder sonst was gibt. 
Ich sag nur: scheiß Monokultur in Deutschlands Gärten.
Wo sind die guten alten unverwüstlichen Pflanzen geblieben?

Ach ja da war ja was,  der Handel muss ja verkaufen 
Mist und ich mitten drin und voll dabei.


----------



## sebi3 (25. Apr. 2019)

Gestern schon wieder die ersten Raupen für dieses Jahr gesehen und direkt gespritzt.
Hier befindet sich auch eine große Buchs-Hecke direkt hinterm Teich, da die effektiven Insektizide immer Permethrin, Cypermethrin, Deltamethrin oder Dimethoat usw. enthalten, die auch alle giftig für Fische sind, kommt an die Hecke dort auch das teurere und langsamer wirkende Xentari.

Die Insektizide haben auch schon gut gewirkt, kein lebendiger Buchsbaumzünsler mehr zu sehen.   
So ganz verstehe ich nicht, warum viele in der Nachbarschaft ihre Buchs-Hecken rausgerissen oder sie von den Fiechern kahl fressen haben lassen. Man muss eben alle paar Tage wenn man am Buchs vorbeiläuft mal schauen, ob er befallen ist und ggf. was unternehmen. Letztes Jahr habe ich 4 mal spritzen müssen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (25. Apr. 2019)

sebi3 schrieb:


> So ganz verstehe ich nicht, warum viele in der Nachbarschaft ihre Buchs-Hecken rausgerissen


Frag sie doch, die haben bestimmt Gründe, und wenn's nur Zeitmangel ist.
Warum ich rausgerissen hab ich hier erklärt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/588686/

Und weil es ja immer heißt, Bt wirke "selektiv" und so, hier mal der Originaltext des Herstellers:
".._.So ist der im Produkt *XenTari®* verwendete Bakterienstamm nur gegen freifressende Schmetterlingsraupen und Eulenraupen wirksam..._"
Ja der Buchsbaumzünsler ist ein nachtaktiver *Schmetterling*. In einem insekten- und eben auch schmetterlingsfreundlichen Garten find ich sowas enorm kontraproduktiv. Pech für die Buchse sorry.


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Apr. 2019)

Auch ich musste am Wochenende wieder ran & unsere zwei großen Buchsbäume spritzen.
Einmal bei Oma, vorne im Garten an der Terrasse und den ganz großen beim Brunnen, diesen möchte ich auf jeden Fall erhalten..

Tiere sind, soweit ich dies erkennen kann, bei dem anderen brauche ich die Leiter..
Wieder __ Zünsler frei!


----------



## sebi3 (25. Apr. 2019)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> ".._.So ist der im Produkt *XenTari®* verwendete Bakterienstamm nur gegen freifressende Schmetterlingsraupen und Eulenraupen wirksam..._"
> Ja der Buchsbaumzünsler ist ein nachtaktiver *Schmetterling*. In einem insekten- und eben auch schmetterlingsfreundlichen Garten find ich sowas enorm kontraproduktiv.


Die anderen Insektizide auf chemischer Basis sind für alle Insekten giftig, von daher wäre Xentari sogar noch das kleinere Übel. Ich habe aber mal eine Agrarwissenschaftlerin gefragt die sich mit Pflanzenschutz auskennt und der meinte, dass sich das nicht auf den ganzen Garten auswirkt, wenn also Bienen 5m weiter Nektar an den Blumen fressen macht das denen nichts, das wird nicht so weit verschleppt. Und welches Insekt außer dem Buchsbaumzünsler hält sich schon im Buchs auf? Einen tagesaktiven Schmetterling habe ich da noch nie gesehen, die sind immer nur am __ Flieder.
Bei den Buchsbäumen hier ist das Problem, dass die direkt neben dem Teich stehen, da würde Regen und Wind das auch mit in den Teich waschen.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Apr. 2019)

Bei uns hat letzes Jahr eine Wespensorte die Buchs abgesucht. Wir haben u.a. einen großen Buchs, da waren fast immer ein bis zwei drinne am rumsuchen. Hatte ich so auch noch nicht gesehen. Schein so das eine mal die Raupen als Beute gefunden hat und dann dem ganze Nest die Futterstelle gezeigt hat. 

Unsere Buchs sehen auf jeden Fall bis jetzt gut aus.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (26. Apr. 2019)

@Tottoabs

Das ist ja die große Hoffnung vieler Buchsbesitzer, dass hierzulande potentielle Fressfeinde "lernen" auch Buchsbaumzünslerraupen samt giftigem Darminhalt (dem Buchsblätterbrei) zu vertragen. Denn dass wir den BBZ jemals wieder los werden, ist unwahrscheinlich. Wobei ich persönlich denke, dass Schlupfwespen da vielleicht die besten Chancen haben. Mal schauen, wie's in 30, 50 oder 100 Jahren aussieht ...

@sebi3

Dass die anderen Insektizide zu giftig sind, nicht nur für Fische sondern für sämtliche Wasser-und Landorganismen, ist mir schon klar. Bei mir musst du dich nicht entschuldigen, dass du die nicht anwenden willst 
Ich hoffe übrigens, dass deine Agrarwissenschaftlerin Schmetterlinge von Bienen unterscheiden kann. Von Bienen war meinerseits gar nicht die Rede, weil mir klar ist, dass ein spezifisch gegen Schmetterlingsraupen wirksamer Bakterienstamm Bienen nicht tangiert. Mir ging tatsächlich um Schmetterlingsraupen in meinem Garten. Und da besteht eben die Möglichkeit, dass die im Unterwuchs links, rechts und unter den zu behandelnden Pflanzen sitzen und fressen. Da könnte und wollte ich mir auch das geringste Verwehen und Verkleckern nicht leisten um "Kollateralschäden" zu vermeiden. Das halte ich für aussichtslos, also lass ich's.
Aber mal ne andere Frage: Wie stellst du dir das in Zukunft vor? Willst du bis ans Ende deiner Tage Kontroll- und Spritzgänge an deinen Buchsen machen?


----------



## Nori (26. Apr. 2019)

In meinem Garten ging es 2018 auch los - genau wie im gesamten Ort einschl. Friedhof.
Einige Buchse fielen den Raupen zum Opfer - die waren nicht mehr zu retten und wurde rsusgerissen.
Allerdings hab ich dann an einigen kleineren Exemplaren mal ein paar Sachen getestet.
Sofortmaßahme: Mit Folie einpacken bei Sonnenschein und anschl. Abkärchern  - da gingen schon viele Schädlinge kaputt.
Dann folgte das 2 bis 3 malige Besörühen pro Woche mit einer Neemöl- Lösung.
Das hat geholfen - allerdings habe ich die Sache dann mal für ein paar Wochen aus den Augen gelassen und die Viecher waren wieder da.
Ich werde heuer auf alle Fälle mit der Lösung weiterarbeiten - die ist biologisch unbedenklich und der Liter des Öls mit Emulgator (damit man es mit Wasser mischen kann) kostet keine 30 € - das reicht für zig Gloriaspritzen

Gruß  Nori


----------



## sebi3 (26. Apr. 2019)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> @Tottoabs
> Ich hoffe übrigens, dass deine Agrarwissenschaftlerin Schmetterlinge von Bienen unterscheiden kann. Von Bienen war meinerseits gar nicht die Rede, weil mir klar ist, dass ein spezifisch gegen Schmetterlingsraupen wirksamer Bakterienstamm Bienen nicht tangiert.


Ich hatte nur wegen der chemischen Pflanzenschutzmittel gefragt. Das Xentari habe ich erst wegen des Teichs später noch gekauft.
Wenn 95% der sonstigen Schmetterlingslarven im Garten nicht betroffen sind reicht das ja schon. Da sind wahrscheinlich Vögel auf den ganzen Garten gesehen die größere Gefahr für so eine Larve als der kleine Bereich der gespritzt wurde.


----------



## troll20 (27. Apr. 2019)

Das sind ja auch nicht nur die Nebenwirkungen für andere Insekten.  Gerade bei den langsam wirkenden Mitteln sind diese Nachtaktiven Falter ein willkommener Snack bei unseren Zwergfledermäuse zB
Jedes Gift was wir einsetzen ist zu viel.
Mit dem Kalk funktioniert und das für wenig Geld und es hat keine Nebenwirkungen


----------



## Wetterleuchten (27. Apr. 2019)

Yepp.
Und deswegen hab ich auch kein Problem mit raupenfressenden Vögeln, im Gegenteil: Insektenschutz = gleich Vogel- und Amphibienschutz.

@troll20
Auf Dauer ist Kalk aber auch nicht ohne Nebenwirkungen, kommt auf die Menge und den Boden-pH an. Gesteinsmehl ist zwar etwas teurer, aber ausgewogener.


----------



## Anja W. (27. Apr. 2019)

Also ich habe meine Minibuchsbaumhecke einmal "geweißt" und seitdem sieht sie klasse aus und hat keine Bewohner. Ein wenig habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich durch den Kalk etwas so ändert, dass die Buchse länger unangenehm schmecken und die __ Zünsler zu den Nachbarn gehen.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Mai 2019)

hallo,
 also ich habe im März auch mit Algenkalk gekalkt, keine Spritzung gegen den __ Zünsler. Habe auch bis jetzt keinen mehr entdeckt Wobei mir die Buchsbaumwelke eigentlich mehr zu schaffen macht. Weiß jemand ein Mittel dagegen außer die chem. Keule?
 Die Buchsbaumhecke habe ich ca 2/3 eingekürzt, sieht nicht so toll aus, aber immerhin treibt sie wieder neu aus.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Mai 2019)

...und an anderer Stelle hat sich der Buchs ganz gut erholt.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## troll20 (8. Mai 2019)

Gib ihr Zeit und ausreichend Wasser


----------



## Goldkäferchen (8. Mai 2019)




----------



## AndreaR (9. Mai 2019)

Ich liebe meine Buchsbäume (2 an der Zahl), einer davon belgeitet mich schon seit 3 Umzügen. Von daher würde es mir sehr schwer fallen, die "einfach"  den Zünslern zu überlassen.

Ich habe meine letztes Jahr mit Neemöl und Algenkalk "gerettet" - dieses Jahr habe ich Xentari dazu genommen (weil ich den Erfolg nicht wirklich gesehen habe).
Derzeit freue ich mich sehr, dass alle __ Zünsler die ich sehe mausetot sind....

Ob ich die beiden Buchse über Jahre retten kann, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Notfalls müsste ich sie wohl in Insektennetze packen und mich nur im Winter daran erfreuen?!

Gift in dem Sinne das andere Tiere davon betroffen werden würde ich nicht nehmen wollen (ich nutze ja gerade eines gegen Karpfenläuse und hoffe immer, dass in der Zeit wo das im Teich ist keine Bienen oder __ Wespen davon trinken....)

Viele Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Wetterleuchten (9. Mai 2019)

AndreaR schrieb:


> Notfalls müsste ich sie wohl in Insektennetze packen und mich nur im Winter daran erfreuen?!


Wäre eine Möglichkeit wenn auch nicht die schönste. Erfreuen könntest du dich dann einigermaßen sicher von Oktober bis April, vorausgesetzt, der eingenetzte Buchs war zünzlerfrei http://www.hortipendium.de/Buchsbaumzünsler#.C3.9Cblich_sind_zwei_oder_drei_Generationen_pro_Jahr
Die verlinkte Tabelle ist beispielhaft, Abweichungen durch variable Faktoren sind möglich aber das steht ja auch im Kleingedruckten.


----------



## AndreaR (9. Mai 2019)

Hallo Beate,
Ja, die Abweichungen ....
Vielen Dank für den Link, das ist wirklich hilfreich.
Viel Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Mai 2019)

.... und weiß jemand was Wirksames gegen die Welke?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## sebi3 (10. Mai 2019)

Der Regen die letzten Tage hat leider das ganze Insektizid von den Buchsblättern gewaschen, waren schon wieder neue da. Zum Glück gleich bemerkt und gespritzt, so dass sie keinen weiteren Schaden anrichten können.


----------



## troll20 (11. Mai 2019)

Und genau das ist das Problem mit dem Gift.
Dann reichert es sich im Erdreich an. Dazu kommen weitere Algozide und Pestizide aus dem Anstrich von Fassaden usw usw.


----------



## Wurzelbert (18. Aug. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
bei uns hat der __ Zünsler nun auch zugeschlagen. Ein __ Buchsbaum nach dem anderen hat er befallen. Ich versuche die befallenen mit Xentari und die anderen mit Algenkalk zu behandeln. Sollten sich die befallenen Pflanzen (die sind schon komplet kahl) nicht erholen, werde ich sie durch Alternativen ersetzen. Ich habe da die japanische Stechpalme "Dark Green" im Visier. Welche Buchsbaumalternativen kommen für euch in Frage?


----------



## krallowa (20. Aug. 2019)

Ich hab den ILEX Busch, auch schön und nix mit __ Zünsler.


----------



## Michael7216 (20. Aug. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

um den Buchsbaumzünsler wirklich effektiv zu Leibe zu rücken ist auf jedenfall ständige Kontrolle notwendig auch weil man sich nicht sicher sein kann wann kommt er denn wieder. Alternativ kann man sich auch für viel Geld eine Buchsbaumzünslerfalle kaufen um Monitoring (fängt die Männchen mit Pheromonfalle -> aktive Buchsbaumzünsler sind dann in ein paar tagen zum schlüpfen bereit) zu betreiben.

Falls Raupen da sind kann ich aktuell eigtl. als biologisches Produkt ein bacillus thuringensis Produkt empfehlen (Vorteil: sofortiger Fraßstopp, Nachteil:keine dauerwirkung, mann muss die Raupe treffen) oder die chemische Keule mit dem Wirkstoff Acetamiprid (z.B. Careo) welches eine systemische Wirkung hat und etwas Dauerwirkung, bei großen Raupen kommt dieses Mittel allerdings auch schnell an ihre Grenzen....

deswegen wie anfangs erwähnt ist es von vorteil wenn man mehrmals die Woche mal in den Buchs reinschaut. (bei ner ganzen Hecke schwierig... bei einzelnen Buchsbäumen allerdings praktikabel)

Den Illex oder jap. Stechpalme ist schon eine Alternative, aber das kommt für die meisten nicht in Betracht die Ihre Buchsbäume schon länger hegen und pflegen.
Außerdem wer weiß was dann für Schädlinge auf einen zu kommen... den Buchsbaumzünsler gibts es hier in Deutschland ja auch noch nicht so lange.

lg Micha


----------



## center (20. Aug. 2019)

Wir haben auch 2 Jahre bei 6 Buchsbäumen versucht sie zu bekämpfen.
Das artet aber sehr in Arbeit aus. Und die Dinger sind nie endgültig beseitig, so lange irgendwo im Umkreis ein befallener __ Buchsbaum steht.
Wir haben alle rausgeschmissen und durch die Ilex ersetzt.


----------



## Wurzelbert (22. Aug. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Ich denke, ich rupfe die abgenagte Buchsbaumhecke raus und ersetze sie durch japanische Stechpalme "Dark Green" oder Ilex.


----------



## krallowa (23. Aug. 2019)

Die *Japanische Stechpalme 'Dark Green'®* (auf Lateinisch: Ilex crenata 'Dark Green'®)
Da kannst du das "oder" weg lassen.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Michael7216 (23. Aug. 2019)

Wurzelbert schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
> Ich denke, ich rupfe die abgenagte Buchsbaumhecke raus und ersetze sie durch japanische Stechpalme "Dark Green" oder Ilex.



Dann hoffe ich für dich das dort dann kein anderer Schädling sein unwesen treibt =)


----------



## Wetterleuchten (23. Aug. 2019)

Das ist ja eine grundsätzliche Gefahr bei exotischen Arten, dass man sich die dazugehörigen Fress"feinde" mit einschleppt, gegen die es naturgemäß keine einheimischen Prädatoren gibt. War ja beim billig aus Asien importierten Buchs genauso. Bis 2007 wuchsen Buchse in unseren Breiten eher problemlos.

Ob sowas beim japanischen Ilex auch droht, weiß ich nicht. Mit europäischer Stechpalme https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europäische_Stechpalme aus europäischer Produktion ist man auf der sicheren Seite und tut auch noch was für die ansässige Tierwelt.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Wurzelbert,
überleg es dir nochmal, alles rauszureißen. Ich hatte auch Probleme mit dem __ Zünsler, habe erfolgreich mit Algenkalk gedüngt, die Welke (die ich auch noch hatte, ging zurück) und der Zünsler hat sich nur noch reduziert blicken lassen. 1x gesprüht , weg war er und die Buchsbäumchen haben sich zusehends erholt!
Viel Erfolg!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## sebi3 (25. Aug. 2019)

Ja, wenn man rechtzeitig spritzt (insbesondere mit richtigen Insektiziden sind die Buchsbaumzünsler innerhalb von ein paar Stunden weg), dann kann man die Buchsbäume problemlos stehen lassen.
Hier war jetzt bis letztes Woche für mehrere Monate kein Buchsbaumzünsler mehr, vorheriges Jahr war es deutlich öfter nötig zu spritzen. Wahrscheinlich liegt das daran, dass die Pflanzen in der Umgebung jetzt a) entweder gespritzt werden, sich der Buchsbaumzünsler also dort nicht vermehrt oder b) komplett abgefressen wurden, und deshalb abgestorben sind bzw. rausgerissen wurden. Ich vermute, dass sich die Situation in den kommenden Jahren dadurch nochmal verbessert.


----------



## Wurzelbert (25. Aug. 2019)

Die Buchsbaumhecke ist schon ratzekahl gefressen. Wenn ich mit Algenkalk behandle, erholt sich dann die Hecke und bekommt wieder neue Blätter?


----------



## troll20 (26. Aug. 2019)

Wurzelbert schrieb:


> Die Buchsbaumhecke ist schon ratzekahl gefressen. Wenn ich mit Algenkalk behandle, erholt sich dann die Hecke und bekommt wieder neue Blätter?


Bei Total angefressen kann man das schwer sagen.  Das hängt dann von der Gesundheit der Pflanzen ab in wie weit sie sich dann noch erholen können. 
Auf jedenfall ist jetzt der Einsatz von Chemie eher kontraproduktiv. Nährstoffe, Wasser, Schutz vor starker Sonne und natürlich im Winter Schutz for Frost sind jetzt wichtig. 
Achso und alles wann am Boden nach alten Blättern oder Raupen usw. aussieht gleich verbrennen


----------



## Wurzelbert (26. Aug. 2019)

Ja gut, alles klar. Danke an alle.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (28. Aug. 2019)

Hallo,
abschließend noch ein paar Bilder. Ich würde es auf jeden Fall versuchen, die Buchsbäumchen zu erhalten.
Auf dem 1. Bild siehst du, wie der __ Zünsler und auch die Welke zugeschlagen haben.
Jetzt hat sich alles wunderbar erholt! Aber immer kontrollieren, ob du diese Mistviecher siehst.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## lollo (29. Aug. 2019)

Moin,

und achtet auf diesen FALTER hier, meine Fische mögen in zum Fressen gern.


----------



## jolantha (29. Aug. 2019)

Hi, meine Buchsbäume sehen teilweise auch angefressen aus. Ich endecke aber keine Raupen und keine Falter. 
Das Einzige, was da immer rausfliegt, sind diese " Motten " ?? Können das die Übeltäter sein 
  
Ebenso angefressen war auch meine Fuchsie


----------



## Wurzelbert (2. Sep. 2019)

@Goldkäferchen: Danke für die Bilder.
@lollo: Genau den Falter habe ich bei uns am Carport gesehen.


----------



## lollo (3. Sep. 2019)

Wurzelbert schrieb:


> Genau den Falter habe ich bei uns am Carport gesehen.



Moin,

wenn du Buchs hast, dann weißt du was du mit solchen Faltern machen musst.


----------



## Wurzelbert (8. Sep. 2019)

Ich habe nicht nur Buchs, sondern auch Goldrotferdern im Teich ...


----------



## wander-falke (13. Sep. 2019)

Das is jetzt keine Werbung:

Wer Xentari mit einem Grundpreis: €59,31/100 g in homöopatischen Dosen verkauft, weiß doch dass das Mittel wirkt.
Der kleine Vorgartengärtner kauft jedes Jahr aufs neue. Nicht jeder hat mehrere Büchsen im Garten, dann kann man eine rausreißen und durch Ilex oder Liguster ersetzen. _(Egal ob giftig oder nicht)_.
Die, die allerdings größere und ältere Büchsen im Garten haben, müssen sie nicht unbedingt rausreißen.
Das Mittel hilft, und in entsprechender Menge kostet es nicht mehr als 70€ / KG.
Für 2019 gehe ich jetzt die erste biologische Kriegsführung an, da sich auch wieder die ersten Raupen und Fraßspuren zeigen.

Also vielleicht nur noch einmal im Jahr spritzen wenn der Winter lange und die Dosis gut gemischt ist.


----------



## troll20 (5. Okt. 2019)

Heute gab es mal was anderes zum Mittag serviert.
Frisch geröstet:
  
Das haben sie auf jedenfall nicht überlebt. 
Ob es der Buchs schafft


----------



## Wurzelbert (7. Okt. 2019)

Hallo, obwohl sie kahlgefressen waren, erholen sich unsere Buchs langsam wieder. Gut, dass ich gewartet habe.


----------



## Wurzelbert (2. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich konnte diesen Frühling beobachten, wie Spatzen sich auf den Buchsen tummelten und die Raupen des __ Zünsler fraßen. Die Kahlgefressenen Buchse vom letzten Jahr haben sich erholt.
Die Natur passt sich an.


----------



## AndreaR (3. Juni 2020)

Das klingt gut


----------



## bernias (3. Juni 2020)

Ja, das tun unsere Spatzenfamilien auch sehr gerne.
Und am Kleinteich nebenan gibt die notwendigen Getränke ....


----------

